
I hope WebDAV dies - colinprince
https://unterwaditzer.net/2015/kill-webdav.html
======
untitaker_
Weirdly this post seems to have been submitted multiple times:
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=webdav%20dies&sort=byPopularit...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=webdav%20dies&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

I thought HN prevents this? It seems to be the same exact URL.

------
tmikaeld
remotestorage.io doesn't resolve.

~~~
untitaker_
Yeah for me neither, weird. If you want to read about the protocol, this is
the latest draft: [https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-dejong-
remotestorage/...](https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/draft-dejong-
remotestorage/?include_text=1)

